# RARE Prewar Elgin Skylark Robin Bluebird Pencil Kick Stand



## Luckykat32 (Jun 8, 2011)

Pencil Kick Stand
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320711647893&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


Seiss Dual Headlights
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320711645276&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


Prewar Balloon Tire Elgin Motorbike
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320711641679&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 27, 2011)

do you still have the stand i have some prewar parts listed here if you do have it.   thanks mark


----------

